# Irregular bean sizes



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been having a few difficulties dialling in a medium roast Guatemalan SHB I roasted last week. It's not really displaying the characteristic nuttiness of the Guatemalan roasts I've done previously.

I've just been having a look at the beans and there is significant irregularity in sizing, some are larger and some are really small and rounder. 
I can't remember what the green beans looked like (Although I currently have another 2kg of the same bean on the way from coffee compass)

Would this be an issue?

The colour is pretty uniform and I think the roast looks relatively consistent.

Would it be an issue with the green bean quality or is the roast development?

Thanks!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

If the sample is two or more different varieties, this could account for the different bean sizes and shapes both pre and post roast.

I seem to recollect you are roasting using a popcorn popper? Irregularities in the roast within the sample may be because of the nature of the beast and your handling of it.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Batian said:


> If the sample is two or more different varieties, this could account for the different bean sizes and shapes both pre and post roast.
> 
> I seem to recollect you are roasting using a popcorn popper? Irregularities in the roast within the sample may be because of the nature of the beast and your handling of


 No not a popcorn popper, I built my own roaster. 
It *should* be one variety, but I can check with coffee compass.


----------

